# Two recipes to share:  face lotion and body cream with AHA



## adelej (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi folks!  Haven't crafted in the kitchen for a while but now that the holidays are done with I can get back to it!

Last night I made a beautiful light face lotion with natural AHA (Multifruit BSC) and a thick creamy body lotion with Lactic Acid (AHA).  I used both this morning and they are decadent, my skin is super soft and neither left me feeling greasy.  

I have to credit swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com as a starting point for all my lotions and everything I've learned about making them.  I highly recommend her Lotion 101 book as it is simply a WEALTH of information.  This woman knows her stuff, and she is a great teacher.

Enjoy!

*Mild AHA Face lotion - made 12 oz*
As I was adding a few extra ingredients, my percentages added up to over 100% but I'm ok with that.

*Water Phase:*
48% water (144g plus top up after heating)
15% aloe gel (45g)
15% neroli hydrosol (45g)
2% sodium lactate (6g)
2% hydrolyzed oat protein (I use Cromoist) (6g)

*Oil Phase:*
8% oils- I used 4% Jojoba, 2% Seabuckthorn, 2% Macadamia (24g)
1/2 small pipette of vitamin E oil
4% Polawax (12g)
1% Cetyl Alcohol (3g)

*Cool Phase:*
2% Panthenol (6g)
3% Multifruit BSC (9g)
2% Acai Botanical Pure Extact (6g)
2 pipettes of liquid germall plus (rounded up to roughly 3ml I probably added a tad too much)
0.5% honeysuckle powdered extract (1 tsp)
3 drops Jasmine essential oil

Result:
A light, soft lotion with a pale yellow tinge.  Smell is very mild and earthy.  Soaks in completely, feels lovely.  I was scared using Polawax was going to make it feel waxy but it didn't at all.  I would normally use BTMS-50 cause I love the stuff, but apparently it doesn't play well with Multifruit BSC.  And FYI I have slightly dry (am) to oily (pm) sensitive skin prone to some acne.  I have been using my own face lotion for a while but figured I needed something with AHA to get my skin a little more refreshed.  I started this at 3% Multifruit, although apparently you can go all the way up to 10- figured starting milder would be safer.

*Camellia and Cocoa Butter Body Lotion/Cream - makes about 18oz*

*Water Phase:*
74g water
28g aloe (I ran out!)
90g rosemary hydrosol (to make up for the missing aloe)
12g hydrolyzed oat protein

*Oil Phase:*
60g Camellia oil
13g Rosehip oil
17g Avocado oil
30g Cocoa butter
30g Polawax
18g cetyl alcohol
1 pipette Vit. E (about 1.5 ml)

*Cool Phase:*
13g Silk Amino Acid
18g Honeyquat
12g Panthenol
18g AHA Lactic Acid
12g Cyclomethicone
2.5 ml Liquid Germall Plus
8 ml of Mango scented fragrance oil
3 drops Jasmine Essential Oil

Result:
Really thick, creamy, luscious cream (pump-able but thick).  Surprisingly even with all the cocoa butter it isn't greasy.  It really soaks in well.  My skin feels lovely- and I even managed to put jeans on within 5 minutes of applying it.  The only change I would make is to find a way to add more scent or use a scent with a little more staying power.  This isn't the cheapest lotion to make, but as I am so finnicky about what I do use, I don't mind paying a few extra bucks for some choice ingredients.  A side note: I wouldn't apply this anywhere one is prone to acne.  Between the rosehip and cocoa butter, this could make acne issues worse.  Great for arms and legs though!!

Last mention- and a thank you- to Susan Barclay.
http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you for sharing!   

I completely agree- Swift's blog is amazing. I can't say enough good things about her. She's a wonderful, kind, and generous person. And yes- she sure knows her stuff!

IrishLass


----------



## saj2004 (Jan 25, 2012)

Great stuff.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## judymoody (Jan 26, 2012)

These look lovely, how nice of you to share.

And yes, Swift is a goddess.  So knowledgeable and generous.  I'd not have had the courage to begin formulating without her wonderful blog and ebooks.


----------



## BeckyT2 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Two recipes to share:  face lotion and body cream with A*

Thanks for sharing! This is a great recipe!
Last Month we made a body cream using the fruit mix (Multifruit BSC) and you are correct, It does leave you silky smooth!

Thank you,
Maggie


----------



## srenee (Feb 24, 2012)

Where do you find this multifruit?
I'm working on lotions.  But most of the ingredients are not local.


----------



## adelej (Feb 24, 2012)

I buy all of my supplies from voyageur in Surrey BC.

this is their site:  http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/Bo ... s_s/20.htm

That is where I buy Mulifruit, AHA, Crothix, and pretty much everything else.  Shipping has been cheap and fast for me (but I live in Vancouver).


----------



## srenee (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you.  I will still check them out.  May can find it in the US as well.  But this is a start.  Thank you for getting back to me.


----------

